# How many cups are you feeding your pup?



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! Our puppy is 12 weeks old today and we are wondering if we are feeding him enough. I'm only questioning it because he eats it so fast and acts like he's starving after he finishes. He is 24 lbs and is currently eating 1 cup, 3x a day. He is also getting so treats in between when he goes to the bathroom, listens, learns new things, etc. We are feeding him Kirkland brand food (Costco brand). How much kibble are you guys feeding your pups of this age/weight? He doesn't look too thin or too fat, but you would think I was starving him as he tries to eat the bowl when his food is gone... Lol.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

I feed Navarro 3.5 cups a day. He's on Wellness large breed puppy is 16 weeks old and weighs probably 35 lbs (just weighed him last Saturday). He used used to just nibble at his food but now he inhales it if I don't put it in his Kong Wobbler or hand feed him. They also have special slow feeder bowls or you can put a big rock in his bowl so he has to eat around it. The food inhaling is new to me, since my last dog was free fed and actually chewed her food, but I guess some dogs just do it...

I also saw this in a different forum, and I'm thinking about trying it...not sure it'll help:


"1) I measured out the daily dose of food in a measuring cup, then throughout the day fed her just a little bit. Basically every time we passed the bowl I put a little food in there until the daily measurement was gone, so she would understand the bowl replenishes OFTEN, every time I see it there's food in there -- just make sure you measure so you're not overfeeding. (I also made her sit before I gave her the food)

2) The second was that for 2 days I crushed the food up for her into smaller pieces. a) it's unpleasant to inhale powery food b) she learned it tastes better when you're not just swallowing it whole. 

3) On day 3 I reintroduced whole kibble (still doing step 1)"

PS Your puppy is very cute.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

_He doesn't look too thin or too fat_

Then it sounds like you're feeding him plenty.  All dogs needs are different, even growing puppies. You really can only look at your dogs weight and growth to see if you're feeding enough. Some dogs are light eaters, some are chow hounds. Your pup sounds like mine, doesn't know what "too much" food is, just thinks the world doesn't have enough of it. Lol! She'll eat anything and everything and then licks the bowl clean before looking for more! But she gets plenty of food each day and maintains her weight well.

You might try some things to slow him down though, such as scattering the food on the floor for him to sniff out or stuffing it into food toys such as a Kong to work them out. If you want to go cheap, stick his kibble in an old plastic bottle to figure out how to get it all out. This will also help tire out his body and mind.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was 20.6 lbs (vet scale) at 12 weeks and eating 2 cups of Fromm LBP a day.

Try adding a little water to the kibble to slow him down, or I agree a treat ball is a good idea as well


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

my girl is almost 15 weeks and she eats around 1.5 cups a day as she is also fed raw


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is almost 16 weeks at 35 pounds and eats about four cups a day give or take.


----------



## Proudrunner (Jan 22, 2013)

I feed Max 4 cups a day now that he turned 12 weeks per recommended servings. He eats Blue buffalo large breed puppy food, His weight on Monday the 18th was 31lbs on vet scale. He will turn 13 weeks this Sunday.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

10 weeks 21.6 lbs eating 2 cups of Acana Wild Prairie a day (just recently up from 1.5 cups because she's been so active) + treats (zukes, buddy biscuits, a bit of pumpkin)


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Luna my GSD will be six months old and is 24" at the shoulder and 59 pounds. I don't measure her food and she eats when she is hungry. I have owned dogs for 30 years and have never limited their food intake and have never had an overweight dog. I always leave food in their dish and refill when empty.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i fed my pup i cup in the am, 1 cup noonish and 1 cup
in the pm. he had a snack throughout the day plus
training treats.


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like we are on track then. Since he looks just right I will stick with this for now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Two cups in the am and two cups in the pm with a half of can of wet on the pm meal. My pup is now 8 months and I still feed him the same.


----------

